# Wood request



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I need a piece of mesquite with worm holes in it about 3" diameter and long enough for two 6" pieces 1 1/2" diameter after turning. Got a client Jonesing over it.

Will pay shipping to Here.

HELP! No mesquite in Louisiana

PM me!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Breaux. All my stuff is in the log pile for cooking. It's years old and beyond turning. Good luck.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I think I can help you out. I'll check my stack tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Hooked said:


> I think I can help you out. I'll check my stack tomorrow and let you know.


Cool. I really need it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If Hooked can't help let me know - not sure about worm holes but I'll look in my stash.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

All my Stash is cut up and dried at 1.5X1.5.. I will look again tonight if i may havanything larger..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Most of my stuff either has worm holes in the outer layer or a lot of checking but I found a couple small diameter pieces which may work. I'll cut into them tomorrow to see if there's worms throughout and large enough for the 3" diameter.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I found a bag at Academy that was perfect guys. Thanks!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Getting a bag of mini cooking logs at Academy sometimes means SCORE!










Buyer was floored. Payed me extra and a bottle of Presidente Brandy....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Score for sure!!! Nice piece of work.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work!


----------

